# So you think your a handplane expert



## jjw5858

Hey thanks for this post, very interesting. I am just getting started out using handplanes more in my work, and I was lucky to pick up a Stanely 5 3/4 bailey for $30 at a Flea market. It seems to be in very good shape and has been working well, and nothing like the look and feel of wooden handles over the cheaper plastic made ones at the home stores…lol. Thanks again.


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks for the review wayne.

jjw did you fat finger the 5 1/2 or 5 1/4 or did I miss a turn?


----------



## WayneC

Your welcome. It had been a while since I watched this. It is really something to see someone use a 28" or so inch infil jointer. My favorite line in the video is when he is using a marking guage to scribe the thickness of a board and he makes a comment to the effect of you need to do this right or your line will look like one a Donkey would make peeing in the snow on a windy night… He is quite a character.


----------



## djwong

I really like this video, as he goes through different scenarios of flattening. What I can't figure out is why he does not become the least bit winded when planning. His plans cut through the wood effortlessly (at one point he says he is planning soft maple). My planes don't zip through the wood like his.


----------



## thedude50

if they don't zip through the wood they are not set up well or they are dull


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Donkey: That snow is cold !
Donley 2: .. And it's deep. too !


----------



## WayneC

It is a great video. I'm going to post a review of his other plane video.


----------



## Manitario

Published in 1995?? So I can't get the video in Blue Ray?? Thanks for the review, I've read a few books on handplane use, but it would be nice to actually see someone using them, there is only so much that you can pick up from pictures.


----------



## WayneC

Not only see it but hear it as well. The various planes sound different in use.


----------



## mafe

You are dangerous…
Another interesting video, I will look into this.
Thank you.
Mads


----------



## jjw5858

HAAAAA….....Yes Don W it's a 5 1/4 plane, sorry, my typo.


----------

